# My Mac OS X screen goes black



## antonsarah (Dec 27, 2011)

My macbook screen will all of a sudden go black. I've taken the battery out and restarted it but the screen will still randomly go black. You can still tell that the computer is on but you can't see anything. What does this mean?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What happens when you try to turn the brightness up? Should be F2 or fn+F2.


----------



## antonsarah (Dec 27, 2011)

Nothing happens when I turn the brightness up or down.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Do you see anything on the screen if you shine a flashlight into the apple on the back of the screen?


----------

